# Combine 2 dishes with 622



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I have received a used dish 622. Just can't seem to get a signal off it. I have two seperate dishes: 110/119 and 129. I tested the signal and it is ok. Is there a way to combine switches for it to work. Also in the back of the receiver there are 2 Satellite line inputs. Could I put one line coming from 110/119 with a SW21 switch and another line coming directly from 129 into these 2 Satellite line-in inputs.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no to all your questions 

you'll need DP34 or DPP44 switch and your dishes' LNBF must have DP logo


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, for your input.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

If they are not DP's I will not get a signal?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it would be step back in technology, but you could use them; will need old SW64 switch and each LNBF should have 2 outputs; connect 6 cables from 3xLNBF to the SW64 and two output cables to the dual tuners DVR; the SW64 must be powered by special power adapter what will power it


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Seems like a lot of work. Could you put the switch outside and the power adapter in the house?


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

since you posted on both here and satelliteguys the answer is already there

you wouldnt need a SW64....all you need is 2 SW21's to combine the 110/119 and 129 (assuming the 110/119 is a Twin LNB)


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

The 110/119 is not a twin lnb


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jeffgbailey said:


> since you posted on both here and satelliteguys the answer is already there
> 
> you wouldnt need a SW64....all you need is 2 SW21's to combine the 110/119 and 129 (assuming the 110/119 is a Twin LNB)


what's a bummer ...  actually double ... with an attempt divert to other site


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Just trying to get help with a few different opinions. I will try to combine the two 21 switches and see what happens. They are not DP's though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you can't combine signals from three LNBFs by two regular SW21 ; you'll need other one (non-standard) SW-21X, what is mimic SW42 (?).; also for dual tuners you must make two combining: SW21+SW21X and same SW21+SW21X. 
Or try to find SW42 ( I think I have such switches in my junk box):
- 110/119 to SW42, then each output and 129 to SW21 and same for second SW21


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

That's what I was going to try. Combine 110 and 119 into the 21x and then run the output into the 21 along with the 129. Then output to the receiver.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

It all comes down to what kind of LNB's you have...DishPro or Legacy. Dishpro would say Dishpro on it, or DP. You can't mix an match both, its either all of 1 or all of the other. With DP, if the LNB is a twin, it would have a 3rd port for an input (usefull for connecting 129). Not a twin then a "DP" SW21 can be used to combine the 2 dishes. If its Legacy we're talking about than P Smith is correct, the SW-64 would be the only option to combine all 3 orbitals. Might be easier to pick up a DP twin LNB an a DP single for 129 versus trying to find an ancient switch.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I have the 21 and 21x switches and I believe the LNB's are not dish pros. Should I run the cable into the receiver or use that splitter to that connects to both sat 1 and 2?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> I have the 21 and 21x switches and I believe the LNB's are not dish pros. Should I run the cable into the receiver or use that splitter to that connects to both sat 1 and 2?


I wrote already - each tuner control LNBF separately. Need own path from LNBF hence second SW21x and other SW21.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Solution i would suggest (though if you already have all that equipment, its not necessary), would be to replace the lnb's with a dpptwin for 119 and 110, and a dpdual, run line from the dpdual into the lnb in on the dpptwin, then one line in to the 622 and use a separator or triplexer to split to the satellite in 1 and 2 ports. Again not necessary, but would eliminate a lot of possible POF's vs the cascaded 21 switches with the old lnb's. Just a thought.

4 21 switches and all those cables just seems like asking for bad connection somewhere to me. Just my thought though.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I am going to combine the 110/119 with 21x, and the run the cable from the ouput into the SW21, along with 129. From there into the receiver.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

crockett_18 said:


> I am going to combine the 110/119 with 21x, and the run the cable from the ouput into the SW21, along with 129. From there into the receiver.


Just remember for the 622, you'll have to do that twice, once for each input on the 622.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

What about the splitter that came with it. It combines the satellite line in cable and then splits it to both the sat 1 and sat 2 inputs.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

crockett_18 said:


> What about the splitter that came with it. It combines the satellite line in cable and then splits it to both the sat 1 and sat 2 inputs.


If you mean the separator, that only works with a dish pro plus lnb or switch. Thats one reason I suggested switching to a dpptwin lnb and a dp dual for the 129.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks again I will try with the two 21 and 21x for now and go from there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> What about the splitter that came with it. It combines the satellite line in cable and then splits it to both the sat 1 and sat 2 inputs.


As I told you, each TUNER must have own line to LNBF to control it independently (directly or thru a switch), you can't split legacy signals for two tuners.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

P Smith said:


> As I told you, each TUNER must have own line to LNBF to control it independently (directly or thru a switch), you can't split legacy signals for two tuners.


True, but if you've got enough hardware to get 1 run down the receiver, the receiver "should" function on only 1 tuner.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

why you'll need 622 then ? 

way out of real OP request, duh !


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I am going to start with one and go from there.

I will keep you posted, unfortunately I will not be getting it done until next week, too busy now. 

I do appreciate all the input.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

shadough said:


> True, but if you've got enough hardware to get 1 run down the receiver, the receiver "should" function on only 1 tuner.


You can get a picture with only one tuner...but it will be finicky at best, and a PITA at worse. Few things are more frustrating than trying to get the receiver to look at tuner 1 instead of tuner 2, when it is bound an determined to try and use 2.


----------

